# Coyote decoy raccoon dog



## Robert Roth (5 d ago)

I'm looking for a dog that I can use as a coyote decoy and also hunt raccoons. I would really like an Airedale terrier cross. I live in South part of North Dakota I'm willing to travel you know of anybody let me know please.
605280-8387


----------

